# Stumped



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

We live among redwoods, which frequently shed their branches after high winds. Here's a good way to use the windfall - cut 'em up and make tree stumps for your logging areas. Here's a skid road for the donkey:










Often after cutting, you'll see a redwood send out shoots from the stump as it regrows. I found some neat little pond cypress plants at the garden center and recreated that effect here:


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

GReat Idea!! Looks awesome!!! Way to go!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a clever use of brush bits, thanks for the idea.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! They look like the real thing! I actually thought that you were photographing a real logging line... great work!!


----------

